# Game Thread : Blazers vs. Raptors (November 7th) 12:30 PM



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

<center>








vs.









*Date: Sunday, November 7
Location: The Air Canada Centre, Toronto, Ontario, Canada
Tip Off: 12:30 PM
Broadcaster: NBALP, Raptors TV, SportsNet
Radio: Fan 590*














































































</center>


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Think We Dont Have That Much Chance Of Winnin, Because Remeber The Pre Season. How Loren Woods Was Gettin Killed By Zach! But If He Plays Like He Did The Last 2 Games. Then We Have A Chance Of Winning It.

Also, We Need To Work The Outside- VC & Alston Need To Do What They Have To Do..


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i voted against the raps in games 1 & 2 and they won both in convincing fashion, i dont want to jinx them

raps lose by 4


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I say the Raptors start the season 3-0.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Raptors 103
Blazers 98

V.Carter 27pts


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If the Raps can beat Houston and Detroit I don't see why they can't beat Portland... but then again Zach absolutely killed Bosh and Woods during the pre-season. Sam's gonna have to come up with a new game plan.... 

I'll stick with the Raps on this one

Raptors 95
Blazers 89


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Boy, I will be able to watch the game on TV. lol, it will be my 5:30 in the morning....

I didnt know my cable TV has NBA TV.

lol, lol at the loser saying that I couldnt have chances to watch the Rap play.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Pathetic, so my cable TV wont play the game live?

lol, I will then watch their replay then...


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

theo ratliff is just a MONSTAR in the paint!
he had 9 blocks last game!!!
9 blocks!
but still, i dont think zach can win alone.
raps r a team and they paly together.
raps by 7, but its gonna be a dog fight!


----------



## kmart9 (Oct 31, 2004)

The blazers have decent depth with darius and van exel coming off the bench. Still the raptors should win pretty easily.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If we want win this game i think we need Rafer to dominate Damon


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors by 6.

I am interested to see how this game goes down. Like has been mentioned, Zach owned Bosh and Woods in the post during preseason, so it will be interesting to see what adjustments Woods/Bosh/Sam Mitchell make tomorrow.

I think tomorrow may be the first game we see Araujo get decent minutes. He was the only one able to put up a fight against Randolph in preseason. I want to see the rook get some burn.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

Well i have been right the first two games so i dont see why i am not goin to be right this game.... first of all when we played the blazers and zach killed us that doesnt mean ****... thats pre season.....dont mena nothin.. zach will go 20-10.. ratliff wont get as many blocks because the Raptors have aq fast break offence where ratliff cant get defensive position down low. The Raptors almost beat the blazers starters when they were playing there second string... i say the Raptors start the season at lest 3-0. handing the blazers a big loss\

Raps win 98-87


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

over/under 184 pts.

i'd say over 184 by 7 pts.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

This should be a very fun game to watch with both teams looking to get up and down the court. I think Bosh will rise to the challenge against Randolph, who Bosh can contain on D but will get blown by if Bosh is in attack mode. 

Vince should look to get off quickly with Anderson or Shareef guarding him. 


Great opportunity to go up 3-0. I'm predicting the Raps win by 5.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Right, We Need To Work The Outside Thas What I Said
Like Rafer Alston Killin Damon, Which I Think Alston Cud Do Anytime..
Also Vince Carter Needs To Get In More..


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hopefully VC puts his head into the game today, because we will need him. 

Expect Randolph to kill us in the post, but if VC does play good, we should take them. 

Raptors by 5.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It is imperative that our guards play their best against the blazers, Randolph, Abul-Rahim and Ratliff will be a handful for Woods and Bosh. Vince and Rose should have it easier against Rahim and Anderson


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Raptors win by 8

On a regular night the Blazers would probably beat us, however with the game at 12:30pm estern time, it will seem like 9:30 am for the Blazers...so I'll with the well rested Raptors!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I have the feeling that Vince will come out strong in this game. Not selfish but looking to drive past his man. They can't gaurd him one on one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> I have the feeling that Vince will come out strong in this game. Not selfish but looking to drive past his man. They can't gaurd him one on one.


Hopefully he'll take it to his buddy Derek. DA can't even think of guarding Vince so we'll have that advantage.

With SAR starting at the 3, this could be the first time we see Bosh playing small forward this year. It is a matchup that will challenge him, but one that could work to our advantage.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

So, the Raptors are still blocking out games? What a ****ing disgrace. I thought they were done with this bull****.:upset:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Vince with 6 points, 3 rebounds, and 2 assists in the first 8 minutes. **** I'm glad I woke up early to watch this game's live updates.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Good thing about those rebounds are that they are all of the offensive


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

51 - 42 raps after the first half. hafltime key notes:

-the raps bench are outscoring the blazers bench 30 - 7
-the raps bench outscoring the raps starters 30-21
-the raps have taken 48 shots thus far (remember mitchell has been preaching the raps to take 100 shots per game. i didn't believe that they could get past 90 shots, but they're well on their way past it)
-out of those 48 shots, the raps have only turned the ball over 3 times
-0 fast break points for potland
-points in the paint: 22 - 14 raps (so much for their frontcourt dominating us, eh?  )
-assists: 14 for the raps, 7 for the blazerse

player(s) of the half:
shareef: 14 pts, 6-8 FGs, 3 rbs
marhsall: 10 pts, 4-8 FGs, 3 rbs

flopper(s) of the half:
bosh: 1 pt, 0-4 FGs, 1 rb, 1 ast


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is it too early for me to say Portland are Bosh's daddy. It seems they know how to contain him whenever we play against them. But then again its only the first half, he might come out smoking in the next


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

This Is Crazy, The Bench Players Have Been Killin It...
Can't Wait For 2nd Half - Now It's Time For The Starters To Do Somethin'..

And We Need To Stop Zach !


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

zach isn't doing much. if he continues at the pace he's going in, he'll only get 16 pts. well below expectations.

i'd say shareef is the bigger threat. a scorer who shoots a high percentage is very deadly.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

what a turnaround during the last 3 minutes of the 3rd quarter:

-zach is looking to be real physical as the game winds down
-ratliff is swatting anything in his path
-POR is looking to constantly attack the basket with each possession

68 - 62 raps thus far, just holding onto the lead in hope to end POR's run.

though i'm really impressed with the raps' resiliency. they're still looking to attack the basket and are not negatively afffected by POR's run. it looks to be like they're trying to hold off POR's second wind. the blazers look pretty tired with the raps starters looking fresh in light of the bench's extended minutes the previous quarter.

bosh, though, is 0-8. much like was carter cold in the 3rd, mitchell is forced to bench him for the good of the team. i just hope, like carter, that he comes out strong in the 4th.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bosh should stop trying to score and focus on other things, luckily we have a lot of scorers and he doesnt have to carry that load


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

74-70 raps.

the raps did NOT look good defensively during the ending minutes of that quarter. 
i'm pretty worried about how the 4th quarter starts off.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

bah, the raps are looking realy sloppy to start things off

:sour:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

much like what vince did last nite, bosh is doing the same. 

if he can't help offensively, he's trying to help the team in other ways. rebounding the ball, clogging passing lanes, etc.

good to see from the future.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

HOLY ----!!!!!!!

VINCE 'CLUTCH' CARTER!!!!

what a way to make a 'no no no, yes yes yes' shot

and i was sweating that the raps didn't call a timeout.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vincent Freaking Lamar Carter made a 3 with four seconds to go, to give the raps the lead and thats why he is the franchise


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

as much as I like my boy Bosh, Zach absolutely OWNS him....

Looks like Raps will go 3-0!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

RAPS 3-0!!!


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Vince Haters show yourself


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Vincent Freaking Lamar Carter made a 3 with four seconds to go, to give the raps the lead and thats why he is the franchise


way to go bro :yes: 3-0 baby


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

don't make me call yall out


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> Vince Haters show yourself


cough* lucky777 cough*


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

errr, let's not get carried away with this 'Vince Haters' stuff.

if anything, the bench did alot more to win this game, yet again, for the raps. 

Vince did not win this game by himself.


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

Vince is absolutely clutch... definitely one of the best clutch players in the game...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

aww yes what i have been preaching has been correct. Vince Carter could do this all day I think, but he wants to get his team more involved. I can name a number of posters who were upset that Vince didnt drive enough, or take control of the game. Did he show all of you what he can do? This is only the 3rd game of the season, nobody should forgt that, but great game by Vince Carter... And YES SIR he is still the franchise player.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

great game, great finish by the raptors

first time in franchise history, 3-0!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Again Matt Bonner, Donyell Marshal, Milt Paliaco, Mo Peterson and Lammond Murray did there job. Anybody hating on Lammond should feel stupid, he has come out to play on defense and offense. Milt again is great and always takes it to the whole. Even after he got blocked by D. Miles.


----------



## DerfZ (Jun 12, 2004)

3-0 Baybe!!!!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Clutch DEFENSIVE plays from Vince every game this season so far. That shot he took.... well, when it goes in, it's the best shot you've seen. When it misses, he's being burnt at the stake. Good thing this one went in!

Bosh had a rough afternoon, big time. The basket had a lid on it. None of the shots he took were bad ones, though. Nothing to complain about. Everyone is going to have one of those days occasionally. Good rebounds, good passes, some nice fronts and a daring attempt on Ratliff. Not his best game but far from being a totally bad one.

Chalk this win up to great coaching today. Sam is running a great system. We are fast, we have a very solid second unit, and we are making plays. We were overwhelmed by Randolph in the third and early fourth, but the defecit never got out of control. Randolph is a load, especially for our undersized frontcourt. I wonder why Hoffa never got a chance?

Loren didn't look great, but he set such a high standard for himself. We don't need him to give us a double double to win, thankfully. Look for him to regain some confidence on the road trip.

Rafer is a tremendous ball protector. His assist-to-turnover ratio is HUGE (8 assists on 0 turnovers today!). This man has matured by leaps and bounds since his Milwaukee days. Damn those that said he isn't worthy of starting in this league!

Positive bench contributions from Lamond, D Marsh, Palacio, Bonner, Peterson. 10 deep!


Attendance: 13863
What?!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Just a Question?

Why Woods play only 15 min. ?

Chris Bosh was Ice cold today 1-9 FG 2-4 FT in 32.min

But its ok cuz the Raptors Won !


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wonder how Dave Feschuk will bash the raps after this incredible start

Lest I forget somebody give Milt Palacio an applause, the man is doing wonders of the bench for us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

great win for Raps, and seeing VC do his thing is awesome

But you gotta be a little worried about Bosh though.... after 2 awesome games, he was completely shut down by Zach and Ratliff (I didn't watch the game, but that's what the stats indicate). Bosh has exceeded expectations thus far, but there are weaknesses in his game that he has to improve on.

On the plus side, the Raptors are showing that they actually do have depth!!  Notice that in the 3 games, everyone in the rotation other than Araujo have brought something to the table? Skip is showing he's more than qualified as a starting PG (6-9 shooting, 8 assts, 0 TOs today), and great to see Marshall bounce back after a poor outting.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> I wonder how Dave Feschuk will bash the raps after this incredible start
> 
> Lest I forget somebody give Milt Palacio an applause, the man is doing wonders of the bench for us



he wont have an article....but after the first loss...you will see a Feschuk article saying "Raps are backkk" i really dont like him...but he is right most of the time....but i really dont like him....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Bosh will be alright, its Portland after all they have rattled him so far. I think he will bounce back. I think Mitchell wanted to go with a faster unit and thats why he left Woods out, he still had 4 rebs in 14 mins


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> errr, let's not get carried away with this 'Vince Haters' stuff.
> 
> if anything, the bench did alot more to win this game, yet again, for the raps.
> ...


Yep Great win by the *RAPTORS*


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<CENTER>









<CENTER> MR. layup Milt !!!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> Attendance: 13863
> What?!


whats the Max ? i belive is between 18.000 and 20.000 right ?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Theo is a beast...did u see that block on bosh!...i guess he was lookin for Bosh all game, to get back at him for last yrs facial 

a great win by the raps! who woulda thought...3-0 to start the season??


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> great win for Raps, and seeing VC do his thing is awesome
> 
> But you gotta be a little worried about Bosh though.... after 2 awesome games, he was completely shut down by Zach and Ratliff (I didn't watch the game, but that's what the stats indicate). Bosh has exceeded expectations thus far, but there are weaknesses in his game that he has to improve on.
> ...


No we dont have to be worried. Everyone obviously is going to have a bad game and that is what bosh had. He was still great because he challenged Theo, and when close to the basket always went for the dunk. The only weakness Bosh exposed in this game is at the Free throw line. In the game he still had the confidence to go up and try to draw fouls. If T-Mac is 0/12 is anybody worried of course not... or if Yao goes 1/15 is anybody worried of course not because everybody knows what they can do. What Bosh did against Houston and the Detroit Pistons weren't flukes, which means I am sure he will pick up his play against the Kings.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am so curious to see what the power rankings will be like after this week.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

* Kevin O'neil who? * 


Gotta luv Sam Mitchel's new system.

Vince is clutch like usual.

Bench stepped up again.

Poor game by bosh, but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Man, I Know The Raptors Were Gon Do It. Thats Why I Didnt Care Much.

3-0 Baby!

Up Next: @ Kings (Kinda Hard, Because Their 0-3 And Their Playin Raptors At Home)


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

> Attendance: 13863


:jawdrop:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arcade_rida</b>!
> 
> 
> No we dont have to be worried. Everyone obviously is going to have a bad game and that is what bosh had. He was still great because he challenged Theo, and when close to the basket always went for the dunk. The only weakness Bosh exposed in this game is at the Free throw line. In the game he still had the confidence to go up and try to draw fouls. If T-Mac is 0/12 is anybody worried of course not... or if Yao goes 1/15 is anybody worried of course not because everybody knows what they can do. What Bosh did against Houston and the Detroit Pistons weren't flukes, which means I am sure he will pick up his play against the Kings.


Yah that's a very good point actually, esp. the comparison to Yao. Yao tends to be weak against quick post defenders, and Bosh tends to be weak against big post guys. Bosh is definately not a fluke, I hope he outplays C-Webb on Tues!


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysteral</b>!
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:


to high o too low ?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> 
> 
> to high o too low ?


WAY too low. Where are these great Toronto fans?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mysteral</b>!
> 
> 
> :jawdrop:


remember a 12:30 game is very early, and most people are getting up at that time on Sunday or just dont have time


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats to the Raps who also for the first time in their history start a season 3-0


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> WAY too low.  Where are these great Toronto fans?


In mexico


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Great Win. It was a game that we should have won easier than we did, but we held on and showed once again that we are a good finishing club.

VC came to play today from the first quarter. I would have to say he played a near perfect game. He played hard D, went to the boards, and got himself some closer looks instead of just long J's. The last shot was not what I wanted him to take but he made it, and he has made many of those in the past so its hard to be too critical of that. Mitchell was expecting him to drive on the play as well, but he'll take it now.

Bosh struggled the whole game. Never got it going. But he did everything right. Kept attacking and playing hard. Just didn't pay off for him tonight. Played well, just didn't get the results.

I blame Mitchell for our troubles in the 3rd Q. Cheeks kept pounding the ball inside to Randolph and Mitchell just leaves Bosh, Marshall out there getting killed. We have Araujo on the bench for these matchups. He played Zack pretty well in pre-season. Would have liked to see Sam try Hoffa there.

Bench gets most of the credit again. Starters get beat in the first, bench wins the second by 13 and gives us a 9 point cushion at the half.

Murray is playing great off the bench. I would have loved to see him get that dunk over Theo. Theo was awesome on D with those blocks, especially the Bosh one which you know he wanted bad.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> I would have loved to see him get that dunk over Theo.


that would have sick wicked and nasty


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Great Win. It was a game that we should have won easier than we did, but we held on and showed once again that we are a good finishing club.
> 
> VC came to play today from the first quarter. I would have to say he played a near perfect game. He played hard D, went to the boards, and got himself some closer looks instead of just long J's. The last shot was not what I wanted him to take but he made it, and he has made many of those in the past so its hard to be too critical of that. Mitchell was expecting him to drive on the play as well, but he'll take it now.
> ...


I know Lucky himself would care less but who are the losers vote his rating down to 3?

lol, that Vince homer? Hboy? lol.

I will get a chance to watch teh delay game tonite, so I can take a look of our new team.

Sorry to the Mod from Kingston advance, Bosh will get huge bashes from me for sure.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> lol, that Vince homer? Hboy? lol.


I could care less about the voting system on here, I just come on here read posts and add my output once in a while. I actually think Lucky makes good points most of the time though I think he gets a tad bit over critical of Vince. I also thought the 3 taken by Vince was a risky move, what if he had missed. Anyways it was a good game, sactown here we come


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> Sorry to the Mod from Kingston advance, Bosh will get huge bashes from me for sure.


Well, it's great to know you have to watch todays game to evaluate him. If you watched enough of him in the first place you wouldn't need today's game as reference. You've decided to hang your hat on hate for Bosh and Marshall this year and I look forward to your input. Today's game should give you plenty of material... but I bet you will mostly make surface comments. LMAO, you couldn't coach the Bobcats!


----------



## Mike1155 (Apr 9, 2004)

Another good game from the bench. They came in behind & then went out with the lead. It was like the game against the Pistons.They contributed more in this game though & they needed to because Woods & Bosh were not stellar today. Marshall had a great bounce back from his previous game. Murray is looking like he can play. Palacio is playing decent. Bonner looks like he can contribute. It's really been a complete turn around from last season when O'Neil couldn't find anyone to get some minutes.

As far as the attendence goes. I think everyone is taking a wait & see approach with this organization & this team. They got alot of negative media during the summer & it would be silly to think that it wasn't going to impact this organization in a negative way. Especially coming off the 2 previous years where this team has been brutal. If the Raptors SHOW they are stable & are going to put a good product on the court & are going in the right direction, the fans that have been frustrated will come back. It's going to take time.


----------



## laydee-bawla22 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Raptors 103
> Blazers 98
> 
> V.Carter 27pts



Niice. Vince woulda had 27 and raps woulda had 103 if they just gave him one more possession  

I only saw the first half but raps looked incredible. The fast-break offense suits this team A LOT better than a half court offense. 
The one thing I'm concerned about is all the threes that this team is jackin up. They're hitting them all right now, but it could really hurt them in games where their shooting is off. 
It's good to see that when one player is struggling the rest of the team can pick it up. In previous seasons if Vince would struggle the team would struggle. Now they have everyone working together and it's lookin real good in raptorland


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it's great to know you have to watch todays game to evaluate him. If you watched enough of him in the first place you wouldn't need today's game as reference. You've decided to hang your hat on hate for Bosh and Marshall this year and I look forward to your input. Today's game should give you plenty of material... but I bet you will mostly make surface comments. LMAO, you couldn't coach the Bobcats!


:yes: Bum ! after this John dont have nothing to say.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What a shot by Vince.. Absolutely NUTS!

And I did say Randolph would rip us, which he did, and I said Vince needed to play up to par for us to win, which happened. 

One thing I noticed about Vince this year is that he is really playing defense.. He did that sparingly last season, but he is consistently doing that so far this year.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

<center>








<center>*VINCE CARTER!!!*


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

every RAPS game brings excitement... now you sit and anticipate for their next game... KINGS vs RAPS going to be a dandy... :yes:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow vince carter, you're still one of the best, he ruined the blazers from getting a victory. It was a good game I'm looking forward to the next time both teams meet on next saturday.


----------



## adhir (Apr 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>quick</b>!
> Wow vince carter, you're still one of the best, he ruined the blazers from getting a victory. It was a good game I'm looking forward to the next time both teams meet on next saturday.


that first line says it all...VC is truly the BEST


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it's great to know you have to watch todays game to evaluate him. If you watched enough of him in the first place you wouldn't need today's game as reference. You've decided to hang your hat on hate for Bosh and Marshall this year and I look forward to your input. Today's game should give you plenty of material... but I bet you will mostly make surface comments. LMAO, you couldn't coach the Bobcats!


1) I respect you as one of the best posters at your age that's why I mentioned your name in advance.

2) Hate is hate, there isnt no first place hate. And thanks for allowing me to show my anager on the board. But if our coach has the mentality like you, we would be for sure a losing team man. Fight Fight Fight!

3) lol, I do make surface comments but you think you would be alble to encounter my thoughts if I was so serious? None of you can, maybe Lucky777s will be able to do 80%, but still a step or two below me.

4) Still good mod and no personal beef with the mod from Kingston for sure.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------

